
Show HN: I created a website called ServerMonitor What do you think about it? - inspired_prgmr
https://monitor.inspiredprogrammer.com/
======
eps
This needs a demo or a link to one in the first quarter of the page. The way
it stands now it's just a description some solution of a very generic problem
with no specifics. There's a TON of site/server monitoring services already.
You have to be very quick to explain (or better yet - to show) what makes you
different.

